# Fishermen risk death by using kayaks in quest to catch sharks



## Big Don (Oct 10, 2007)

[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*Fishermen risk death by using kayaks in quest to catch *[/FONT][FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*sharks*[/FONT][FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]08/10/07[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Daily Mail[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Excerpt:[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Brave fishermen set a new world first when they went hunting for sharks using simple rods and paddling in kayaks.  [/FONT]

[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]The extreme sportsmen shunned the traditional idea of a peaceful day's fishing when they rowed into the freezing shark-infested waters off Alaska. [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]The daring team of four were surrounded by 200 to 300 salmon sharks which were up to nine feet long and weighed between 400 and 1,000 lbs. [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]They baited their Avet 50 reels with large pieces of salmon, and managed to catch four of the sharks during their intrepid expedition near Hinchinbrook Island. [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Captain Christopher Mautino said: "Sharks were thrashing around in the near distance and we couldn't help but wonder what was in store. [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]"They attack salmon just like great whites attack seals.    [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]"They thrash around and jump completely out of the water.  [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]"It is quite violent and impressive to watch."   [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Describing the expedition in July he added: "As I dropped the salmon down, feelings of 'what am I doing?' came over me. [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]"I could see the sharks, which looked to be the same size as the kayaks."[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]The fishermen, who come from the American Ocean Kayak Fishing Team, spent an hour or more tackling each of the sharks they caught and reeling them in. [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Two of the creatures were hauled in to the Prowler 13 kayaks and a further two were released again. [/FONT]

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ticle_id=486386&in_page_id=1811#StartComments





DailyMail/BarcroftMedia Picture


----------



## Big Don (Oct 10, 2007)

Extreme Fishing...


----------



## Steel Tiger (Oct 10, 2007)

That's pretty serious!
200 to 300 sharks!  That would be really cool to see.


It reminds me of an old British documentary about people living in the west of Ireland.  Their life was pretty miserable but once each year they would go out into the Atlantic to hunt whale sharks in little boats.

The weird thing is that the film had no narration or dialogue and it was just silent the whole time except for the sounds of nature.


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 10, 2007)

Holy Crap!  This is why I think extreme sports are for lunatics.  Why do people think this up?

What if you hook a really big one...

"We need a bigger boat."


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 10, 2007)

This should end well...


----------



## Big Don (Oct 10, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Holy Crap!  This is why I think extreme sports are for lunatics.  Why do people think this up?
> 
> What if you hook a really big one...
> 
> "We need a bigger boat."


Clearly more balls than brains involved...
I saw that movie...


----------



## tellner (Oct 10, 2007)

It's a real shame that so many sharks get killed. Shark populations are down and many (most?) species are threatened or endangered. If they get to eat dumbass testosterone cases once in a while more power to them. That particular species is in abundant supply and needs some thinning.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 10, 2007)

tellner said:


> It's a real shame that so many sharks get killed. Shark populations are down and many (most?) species are threatened or endangered. If they get to eat dumbass testosterone cases once in a while more power to them. That particular species is in abundant supply and needs some thinning.


 

agreed.  I'd rep ya for it, but I gotta spread the love a bit first.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 10, 2007)

http://www.npca.org/marine_and_coastal/marine_wildlife/sharks.html


> The worldwide population of each species of shark is unknown.


Not having an accurate count, the shark population estimates are little more than WAGs (Wild *** Guesses) with some anecdotal evidence added.
Edited to add: BTW, shark tastes pretty good.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 10, 2007)

Big Don said:


> .
> Edited to add: BTW, shark tastes pretty good.


 
_Some_ shark tastes pretty good. Some sharks urinate through their skin, and don't taste very good at all-blue shark, for instance...


----------



## Big Don (Oct 10, 2007)

elder999 said:


> _Some_ shark tastes pretty good. Some sharks urinate through their skin, and don't taste very good at all-blue shark, for instance...


Well, that is just a nasty little piece of trivia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I could have lived without that knowledge.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 10, 2007)

Those guys are going to horse around and get themselves killed doing this.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Oct 10, 2007)

Heh, see them do that with Thresher sharks. SLAP, oops now you're in the water.

Though, a freezer full of shark sounds a whole lot better than one full of cow etc ;p.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 10, 2007)

Icy cold water+itty bitty boats+ pissed off sharks, I don't know how they managed to land those sharks from kayaks...
Generally, to kill a shark, you loop a rope around it's tail and drag it backwards through the water drowning/suffocating it, that hardly seems possible given the size of the sharks and the size of the boats.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 10, 2007)

Big Don said:


> Icy cold water+itty bitty boats+ pissed off sharks, I don't know how they managed to land those sharks from kayaks...
> Generally, to kill a shark, you loop a rope around it's tail and drag it backwards through the water drowning/suffocating it, that hardly seems possible given the size of the sharks and the size of the boats.


 
Don't forget the blood pooled inside GnarlyDude's kayak.  Those other guys just think they're extreme.  _He_ converted his ride into a chum bucket.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Oct 10, 2007)

Heh, nuts isn't it? The one 'sport' fishing where it's kind of even odds, you or the fish. This seems like Jaws fishing from inside a rowboat, aka I sense a Darwin award coming heh.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Oct 10, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> Heh, see them do that with Thresher sharks. SLAP, oops now you're in the water.
> 
> Though, a freezer full of shark sounds a whole lot better than one full of cow etc ;p.


 
Or Bull Sharks.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 10, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> Heh, nuts isn't it? The one 'sport' fishing where it's kind of even odds, you or the fish. This seems like Jaws fishing from inside a rowboat, aka I sense a Darwin award coming heh.


 
Not quite so nuts-just unecessary. Remember, the kayak was invented by people in that part of the world, and used by them to hunt seal, walrus, and, occasionally, polar bear-though the preferred method there was to take the polar bear on ice,in numbers, with spears. They also used the kayak to hunt beluga whales.....

....of course, Inuit did occasionally get killed on hunts.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 10, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Those other guys just think they're extreme.  _He_ converted his ride into a chum bucket.


:lol:


----------



## Big Don (Oct 10, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Don't forget the blood pooled inside GnarlyDude's kayak.  Those other guys just think they're extreme.  _He_ converted his ride into a chum bucket.


Oh, Pissed off sharks in a_ Feeding Frenzy_... so much better... GnarlyDude and his buddies are nucking futs


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 11, 2007)

every village has a idiot and the village that this idiot comes from needs to come and get him.


----------

